# Anyone have 2 - Female STD's in their house?



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

I stand by my only post in this thread in that I've no experience with female dogs.  

But there's a lot of good experiences of 'girls living together' shared in it. 

I'm sure we've got new members since who have more.


----------



## papoodles (Jun 27, 2011)

My two females are 12 and 8 yrs old, and have always gotten along beautifully. They are more like best friends than rivals. They play together, sleep togther, eat together and patrol the property together, they are just a great team.I also have a geriatric wirehaired female dachshund, and when she was in her prime, SHE was alpha dog, and the poodles learned to avoid her and her sharp teeth entirely. They are very smart


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

I have two standard females. They get along really well and in fact are devoted to one another. One is bossier than the other and they both accept that


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

I have to standard poodles bitches living in my home, one intact one spayed and they get along decently. The intact one could care less what the other dogs do shes very people oriented...the spayed bitch could care less what the other dogs OR the people do...shes a jerk

they can get along fine if trained well and well socialized

Also...I'd reconsider using the term "STD" I haven't ever heard that abbreviation before...but it has a less than ideal connotation for this wonderful breed haha


----------



## catsaqqara (May 20, 2011)

I don't think you will have a problem as long as you are sure to get pup with a temperament that is more submissive than your dominant girl.


----------



## flyingpoodle (Feb 5, 2012)

Keithsomething said:


> I have to standard poodles bitches living in my home, one intact one spayed and they get along decently. The intact one could care less what the other dogs do shes very people oriented...the spayed bitch could care less what the other dogs OR the people do...shes a jerk
> 
> they can get along fine if trained well and well socialized
> 
> Also...I'd reconsider using the term "STD" I haven't ever heard that abbreviation before...but it has a less than ideal connotation for this wonderful breed haha


I think the current abbreviation for the less than ideal connotation is STI- I for Infection. I felt like an old fart when I heard that it had changed, and I'm still in my 30's! So I think the abbreviation should be free for poodle use soon.


----------



## jasperspoo (Feb 25, 2011)

I must admit- STD means something totally different to me, too.

Why not consider a male? Mine is a small spoo, a total love bug, and has never marked inside- EVER. Pretty much the perfect dog. 


The only 2 females that I know that live together ate terriers and it's messy. Spoos are likely different thought.


----------



## 2719 (Feb 8, 2011)

four females. All intact (two are going to be spayed this year.) One is the Alpha. The others are okey dokey with this. However if you get a pup that wants to be alpha...you may have a few fights on your hands until they finally come to an agreement on who will be top dog with fur. (You will be top dog...without fur)


----------



## cailinriley (Oct 30, 2011)

jasperspoo said:


> Why not consider a male? Mine is a small spoo, a total love bug, and has never marked inside- EVER. Pretty much the perfect dog.


Totally agree with Jasperspoo. Our 2 males are so affectionate, even tempered, and gentle. No marking problems, here, either. They're not small, like Jasper, but that just means there's more to hug. 

I love our current and former female spoos, and couldn't imagine life without their energy. Girls seem to stir up the pot and make life interesting. But I also couldn't imagine being without the boys. 

I would never willingly be without at least one of each gender.


----------



## robby69 (Apr 29, 2012)

I will change my ways, and use the forum spoo from now on !

I have just always used STD to denote "standard" my entire life, without thinking of the other connotation , and I am a pharmacist..

Since we have had our issues of peeing in the house as they age and moving around the country... I was also concerned about males lifting their leg, instead of squatting. From what I read though it is a learned behavior, and a male may not necessarily lift. 

I like that males are larger also... our senior "spoo" was very large for a female.

It will take some convincing though, since we have had 2-female spoos named gigi, I had a poodle growing up named gigi, and my wife had 6 dogs growing up (boxers, didn't have a long life span due to cancers) named gigi... She says we always have to have a "gigi" in the house, and that would have to be female.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

One eight year old spayed Spoo, one twelve week female Spoo, one six year old intact female Whippet, one two year old intact male Spoo, one four year old neutered Whippet. Everything here goes swimmingly. There is a pecking order among the dogs and the intact Whippet rules the roost, with everyone else happily accepting of that.

Trillium, another member, has three intact girls we co-own. Betty-Jo is the more dominant of the three, and the other two know this and accept it and the three of them get along beautifully.


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

2 cairn terriers: one male 7 y/o, one female 7 y/o, both altered.

2 standard poodles: one male intact 1 y/o, one female 2 y/o spayed

1 eva 2 y/o spayed. (she's a lab/hound)

They all get along well. the female cairn has always thought she to be the main bitch on campus, but knows that really it's me who is. 

they all get along well. seriously. if i added another dog to the mix, i'd not really care which sex it was. i'd go based on temperament (someone who doesn't care and is laid back ... ).


----------



## TheBigRoo (Dec 3, 2011)

We have a silver and white female living together. Annabelle and Luna are about 2.5 to 3 years apart. Annabelle is 6, Luna will be 3 in August. The dynamic of having a trio like ours is interesting. Luna came into the house right after we lost our beloved Silver boy Picasso (of whom I've yet too post any pics but will at some point). Annabelle was really attached to Picasso so when we lost him, she went into a real depression. 

Luna, as positively "nuts" as she can be was probably the perfect medicine for Annabelle's depression because she had lots of energy and 100% goodness while not showing extreme alpha behavior. The two girls are now more like mother and daughter. Annabelle really cares for Luna and she will often try to "mother" her if Luna gets a little too routy but Annabelle seems much more ready to play with Luna as opposed to Samson. I find that kind of interesting only because they're both females (spayed of course) but still. 

Annabelle actually pretends to ignore Samson most of the time but really shows her mothering instincts around Luna.

Then of course there's the relationship between Luna and Samson which is so amazing I can't really put it into words. Anyway, there's a lot to be said about both these situations:

1. Bringing a new puppy into the house as a new playmate/companion for an older dog with a few years between them (and being the same sex).

2. Bringing in a 3rd puppy with one dog being much closer to the puppy's age but of opposite sex. 

I only wish I could have gotten Luna's first reaction to Samson on film.


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

Someone is tempting me right now with another Spoo. (female) I think they read where I posted the other day I would love my next spoo to be white or cream.... of course she is cream.... I am not sure I want more than one. I take my girl with me almost everywhere I go. I think that would be much harder with 2 big dogs. I am open to debate this ...lol


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

Carley's Mom said:


> I take my girl with me almost everywhere I go. I think that would be much harder with 2 big dogs. I am open to debate this ...lol


Ya... me too, C/M. Tonka is never more than 20' from me.

To me, the only good thing abt two is to have a constant partner at the dog park. Always somebody else to chase.

Everything else abt MPS inclines too much toward 'hectic' to me. Much calmer with one!


----------



## peppersb (Jun 5, 2011)

Carley's Mom said:


> Someone is tempting me right now with another Spoo. (female) I think they read where I posted the other day I would love my next spoo to be white or cream.... of course she is cream.... I am not sure I want more than one. I take my girl with me almost everywhere I go. I think that would be much harder with 2 big dogs. I am open to debate this ...lol


I just love having 2 spoos. They are real companions for each other, and the relationship between 2 dogs that live together is very different than the doggie play that you see at the dog park. Really fun to watch them interact--and fun for them too! But it is true that there are some places that you can take one dog but not two. Also 2 dogs is double (or almost double) the expense. But I am completely sold on it. I love the little games they play with each other. And I love the way Bob's relationship with Cammie is so different from his relationship with Sophie (Sophie died a year ago, and then I got Cammie who is now a just a year old). I think the dogs (most dogs anyway) really like having canine housemates.

Is the cream spoo young? I think it is nice when the two dogs are not too far apart in age.


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

Carley is 7 and the cream is 4. I know she is a great dog. I think they would get along fine. Part of me wants to jump at this chance and the other part says hold off, Carley loves all the attention you give her, she has never got to be the Top Dog in the house. I spoil her like crazy... We have another dog in the home and they do not pay much attention to each other, my shih tuz is 15 and sleeps most of the time. We have two very playful Bostons next door and Carley gets to play daily. Plus I am in a dog walking club and we meet every week so she gets to see lots of dogs there.

I want to take Carley on vacation . I would not go if I had to leave her, so that means traveling with two big dogs. I need to really think this out. I am truly torn about it.

I should have known when I stated that I wanted a white or cream that the dog fairy reads these post....lol


----------



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

*Carley's Mom*
Traveling with poodle(s) sounds like a very important consideration for you. I never went anywhere without my little poodles, and I traveled a great deal. They were very manageable for me alone and with good help. If you have good poodle help, that's fine, even for one. Many times I(we) could trade off who held the poodle(s), while the other one went inside somewhere. Know where you want to go, what you want to see, and what you will do with the poodle(s) on vacation. If you'd rather have the 2nd poodle and maybe not travel, then get the cream.


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

We have 4 adult spayed female dogs - 2 are standard poodles. Everyone loves each other!! Hannah (mix) is 14+ years old, Juliet (mini dachsie) is 10 1/2 years old, Meau (spoo) is 3 1/2 and Lucy is 2 1/2... They play together, eat together, sleep together (in the bed with hubby & me!!)  I also do rescue and foster when I'm able and I really haven't had any problems with any dog I've brought into my home (male or female, intact or not) We just have a really balanced pack!


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

jasperspoo said:


> The only 2 females that I know that live together ate terriers and it's messy.


Yeah, I just bet it is! :aetsch:


----------



## jasperspoo (Feb 25, 2011)

LEUllman said:


> Yeah, I just bet it is! :aetsch:


Haha! Just caught it! Yeah- my typing leaves something to be desired...

But the terriers are NOT a good match for one another- A JRT and a soft-coated wheaten- The JRT is fear aggressive, and the wheaten was crated much of her life until my friend rescued... not a good combo with2 reactive dogs in 1 space. Alone, they're fantastic dogs!


----------

